# Is it weird that I find it attractive if two guys kiss?



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I watch this soap opera regualrly. I began to think, what does this say about me? Does any other girl like it when you see two guys kiss or are you repulsed by it? 
(If this gets erased. What forum can I post it on? Please pm me, moderator.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't think it's weird. Some people have some extreme fetishes for weird things, and this is not even close. I'm pretty sure a lot of girls find two guys kissing hot since it's on a soap opera!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I used to watch some gay men's movies and find it attractive in a subtle kind of way.

...I liked "Cruising" with Al Pacino ...always had a thing for Al Pacino (he was so gorgeously sexy when he was a young man).








Sometimes I'm slightly repulsed by gay men kissing. Other times I think it's attractive. Mostly I don't think it really matters much.

One thing that I am trying to work on is my openess towards cross dressers and transexuals and transgendered people. ...it occurs to me that the bit of me that is repulsed by them is just based on what I'm used to seeing everyday -and really based on codes of how people should dress or behave. ...when really, why should it matter much that a person likes to wear a dress? or that they are an "in between gender"...?
...when you think about it, all of us are somehow "in-between" ...being either more one way or another.

...so I try to keep an open mind and work on my in-built prejudices. Since I figure that what do my in-built ideas really mean? And, I figure that I don't really need to have them to know who I am.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

There's also the tv series, "Queer As Folk" that I used to watch sometimes. A girl friend of mine also used to watch it and she is quite the conservative type.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

yes, many women think two men kissing (or more!) is hot... not on the same scale that guys are into girl on girl action, but it's hardly uncommon.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

person86 said:


> yes, many women think two men kissing (or more!) is hot... not on the same scale that guys are into girl on girl action, but it's hardly uncommon.


...I've actually suspected for quite a while, that the obvious differences between men and women, sexuality-wise, were just a matter of material circumstance. That there really isn't any difference, save for the opportunity to express it.

...I've actually seen several "gay male" movies. Most of them were years ago, now. ...Also, I do find my self a little different to the average heterosexual woman regarding what she finds attractive etc ...for example, there is a homosexual shop across the road from which I'd have to go to a government employment place. I walked in there only once. I bought a calendar. ...thing is: I actually find the male form attractive. It sort of astonishes me a little that women are not more like gay men in regards to the degree in which they display or demonstrate attraction. And I actually wouldn't mind walking in there a little more. ...but some "social restriction" hinders me... I should just do what I want!

I don't fit into the "typical female" stereotype. But that just would not suit me.

Another thing that annoyed me was that when I happened to be telling a friend of the family's of how I had seen a few gay male films on cable tv. ...she announced: "I'm worried about you..." ...-why? ...because I am a little different to your ideas of 'normal'?!!! ...****! -what's "normal"!!??!!!

..at least I don't hide who I am and I'm upfront about it. ...but in actual fact, I could not care less of what people thought of me. I don't disrespect other peoples' choices or basic fundamental rights and I just do what I want, likewise.

...but, without a doubt: I don't totally feel like I fit in with the "usual expectations" of what I'm expected to feel like as a female. I don't get, for instance, why more women are not more upfront like men are about sex, and why men are not a little more romantic. ...to me, that would be more "normal".


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hmm, maybe things are different down in Australia. Because I assure you that here in the states, no one would find anything the least bit odd about a woman being into gay dudes. Well, no one except the crazy religious folks.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

person86 said:


> Hmm, maybe things are different down in Australia. Because I assure you that here in the states, no one would find anything the least bit odd about a woman being into gay dudes. Well, no one except the crazy religious folks.


...Really??!!!?? ...still makes me an odd-one-out though!:yes:get


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

RubyTuesday said:


> ...I liked "Cruising" with Al Pacino ...always had a thing for Al Pacino (he was so gorgeously sexy when he was a young man).


...And how about the random b*tchslapping-cowboy-in-a-jockstrap scene?

"Who is that guy?!"


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

In anime terms, it's called 'yaoi'


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

This is one of the more interesting things I"ve read here. I don't think it's weird. I think it does say some rather wholesome (believe it or not) things about your perception of relationship and men.


----------



## new shoes (Oct 25, 2008)

i'm a girl and i LOVE watching two men kiss...and do other stuff.....*ahem*


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

Why would that be wierd? I like seein girls kiss.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey, I'd watch two guys make out if I saw it on TV.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

uke

It _is_ weird, but if you enjoy the homosexual act, do as you will as long as nobody gets hurt.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Maybe, it's how I was raised that makes this idea seem wrong. My father is against men being gay or even Ellen being a lesbian. I have nothing against her at all. I think that she is pretty, funny, and dresses well. My father thinks sex shows are stupid and changes the channel immediately. We were always taught to believe in my household that sex leads to pregnancy. Sex only leads to trouble. I have used birth control in all of my relationships. There were no positives ever taught about sex, ever. What about the intimacy that it leads to? 


This idea is fairly new to me. I don't remember ever being attracted to two guys kissing before until a few months ago. When I was looking at some pics on youtube and saw emo guys kissing and kind of found it interesting. It is just in the past 2 months or so that I find it quite attractive. Maybe, my beliefs are growing because I will be turning 30 in just over a month and one week. I think these new thoughts and beliefs are something to embrace. I guess I came here to talk about it because I have nobody to talk to about this. Thanks for all the feedback! I feel a little bit better.


----------



## kiss (Jul 25, 2008)

SAgirl, I don't think it's "weird" at all. In fact plenty of women enjoy watching two guys together (in more ways than one). Personally, I can't if they're not visually attractive to me. I suppose its the same concept as guys finding two beautiful girls kissing to be appealing.



Hot Chocolate said:


> In anime terms, it's called 'yaoi'


You know, a younger acquaintance of mine introduced me to this genre and I find it amusing that the fan base surrounding it is enormous. Who would've thought.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

All men think it's hot when 2 women kiss, so why would it be weird for someone to find it attractive when 2 guys kiss? :b


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

The sight of 2 men kissing makes me sick to my stomach, sorry.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Shauna The Dead said:


> All men think it's hot when 2 women kiss, so why would it be weird for someone to find it attractive when 2 guys kiss? :b


If they are into it and like it, then it's hot.

As long as it makes them happy, it's none of my business. I'm not going to do it, but if that's what someone else wants to do in their personal life or on screen, then I don't have a problem with it.

And there is nothing wrong with finding anything attractive. You are who you are and shouldn't care if other people disagree.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

No way, it's totally hot, I wish it would happen more often


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Shauna The Dead said:


> All men think it's hot when 2 women kiss


I don't see the appeal of it. I think women kissing is ****ty, unless they're genuinely lesbians.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i always think it's cute when i see male friends hug and stuff. maybe not full on make-out though or kiss.


----------



## rocknroll (Nov 11, 2003)

I've never understood the appeal of two guys kissing or two women kissing. If it turns someone on, then great. Doesn't matter if it's weird or not--different strokes for different folks, as they say.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Mr. Frostie said:


> uke
> 
> It _is_ weird, but if you enjoy the homosexual act, do as you will as long as nobody gets hurt.


I don't think it has anything to do with homosexuality.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Two girls kissing..hot. Two guys...gross.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I think I like two women kissing better. I don't really see anything wrong with two men kissing it just really does nothing for me at all.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

pariahgirl said:


> I think I like two women kissing better. I don't really see anything wrong with two men kissing it just really does nothing for me at all.


What about a guy and girl kissing? That also grosses me out. I guess the only thing I find attractive is two girls kissing.


----------



## harrisonm (Jul 22, 2008)

Hot Chocolate said:


> In anime terms, it's called 'yaoi'


can't help it, i love it.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Mr. Frostie said:


> I don't see the appeal of it. I think women kissing is ****ty, unless they're genuinely lesbians.


agreed


----------



## Grymhett (May 3, 2014)

It's fantastic  You have nothing to worry about. I also find it kind of therapeutic to watch a romantic act between two men. It seems more genuine than a heterosexual kiss... Guy going through the motions to appease the girl so she'll continue sleeping with him. Gay couples in general feel like they're on the same wavelength as both partners likely have a mutual understanding of their gender's hang-ups. But, that's just my opinion.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't think it's weird at all, no matter your preference. I'm straight and I got no problem whatsoever watching two girls kiss; if a woman likes to watch two guys kiss (or two girls), go for it.

Heck, you even get to watch _Black Swan_ that way. Do whatever, seriously.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I used to think it was sooo hot when I was like 14-15. I used to watch gay porn a lot too. I'm not into it so much now though. :stu


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Grymhett said:


> It's fantastic  You have nothing to worry about. I also find it kind of therapeutic to watch a romantic act between two men. It seems more genuine than a heterosexual kiss... Guy going through the motions to appease the girl so she'll continue sleeping with him. Gay couples in general feel like they're on the same wavelength as both partners likely have a mutual understanding of their gender's hang-ups. But, that's just my opinion.


I feel exactly the same way.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Some women are into that type of thing.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

It's really common and I understand why. Two hot guys kissing instead of one guy kissing some girl. Who wouldn't like it? It's cute.

I have a theory about why *some*(!) girls are obsessed with guy's kissing, yaoi and stuff though. I think that if you have no self-esteem, don't feel worthy of love and can't imagine anyone being attracted to you sexually - it's more gratifying to fantasize about two people of the same gender, opposite from you, getting it on. Because you don't have to compare yourself to them. It's beyond your reach, anyway. It's safe.


----------



## Meekins (May 3, 2014)

Not weird, its hot.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I love dudes kissing, and not just kissing, coming close to kissing to. That homosexual tension is so hot. After every episode of supernatural I run to tumblr to see all the gifs of Sam and Dean, or Cas and Dean looking at each other longingly or hugging. Slash fiction is awesome.


----------



## Morumot (Sep 21, 2011)

It is common for straight guys to find two girls kissing hot but not as much as the reverse. What I find a bit odd are straight girls that are into yuri but I can understand it somewhat


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I remember as a teenager watching an American Pie movie where the two guys kiss each other. Every homophobe (everyone from where I grew up) turned away and exclaimed disgust. This included my high school friend next to me. I asked him to, "please take some of my popcorn....right now....right there...yes...thank you." For some reason we never spoke again.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

no i guess not?? i don't particularly find it attractive but i find it more appealing than if two girls do


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

Dont see why. I like watching two girls going at it. Guess i can see a girl liking to watch guys.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

It doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I've lost count of the number of lesbian porn vids I've fapped to :lol


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

SAgirl said:


> Maybe, it's how I was raised that makes this idea seem wrong. My father is against men being gay or even Ellen being a lesbian. I have nothing against her at all. I think that she is pretty, funny, and dresses well. My father thinks sex shows are stupid and changes the channel immediately. We were always taught to believe in my household that sex leads to pregnancy. Sex only leads to trouble. I have used birth control in all of my relationships. There were no positives ever taught about sex, ever. What about the intimacy that it leads to?
> 
> This idea is fairly new to me. I don't remember ever being attracted to two guys kissing before until a few months ago. When I was looking at some pics on youtube and saw emo guys kissing and kind of found it interesting. It is just in the past 2 months or so that I find it quite attractive. Maybe, my beliefs are growing because I will be turning 30 in just over a month and one week. I think these new thoughts and beliefs are something to embrace. I guess I came here to talk about it because I have nobody to talk to about this. Thanks for all the feedback! I feel a little bit better.


Yeah I was raised similarly. My father hates gays, sex, deviations from "normal" etc,. I tend to be very open minded though. I don't feel the need to put things in a box. Like, for instance I find transgendered/queer people to be fascinating. It does feel kind of weird to be so different from how I've been brought up, but it feels right and quite natural to embrace at the same time.

As for the original post, it's not weird as in "bad." Even if it was strange, who cares.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I think that if you have no self-esteem, don't feel worthy of love and can't imagine anyone being attracted to you sexually - it's more gratifying to fantasize about two people of the same gender, opposite from you, getting it on. Because you don't have to compare yourself to them. It's beyond your reach, anyway. It's safe.


There is a great deal of repression and longing in a homosexual exchange. You still can be discriminated against and physically harmed for expressing your affections in public. Whereas it's never the case with heterosexual couples, It's virtually in your face all the time and quite obnoxious imho.

A lonely person would identify most with the hunger, repression, forbidden aspect with that situation where two people have to go completely out of their way and risk a lot for each other. A simple coping mechanism to seek solace with drama I suppose.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't think it's a turn on at all. I am turned on by two girls kissing though even though I'd rather prefer guys in the end.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Kind of weird seeing two guys kiss


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Does this turn you on


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> I love dudes kissing, and not just kissing, coming close to kissing to. That homosexual tension is so hot. After every episode of supernatural I run to tumblr to see all the gifs of Sam and Dean, or Cas and Dean looking at each other longingly or hugging. Slash fiction is awesome.


That's one thing that annoys me on Tumblr lol, I find the whole Dean/Cas thing really annoying.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I only like it if both guys are straight.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

RubyTuesday said:


> There's also the tv series, "Queer As Folk" that I used to watch sometimes. A girl friend of mine also used to watch it and she is quite the conservative type.


I used to LOVE that show.


----------

